# Rut picking up



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

While driving around at work today I saw 5 different bucks either cruising or with does. 1 was a fully mature 140" 10 pt the others were younger deer. Seems to be picking up in NE Ohio.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been bringing them in with grunts and scents, it's definitely starting at my place


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hunted tonight saw two bucks chasing goes through the bean fields. Grunted in a big bodied small 8 to The base of the tree I was in. Both go chasers were small, no size to them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Had a 6 point go through my back yard today, nose to the ground. I keep a grunt call on my back deck, i hit it, he looked and kept moving.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

I always guage it by the number of bucks dead on the road, and it is starting to rise for sure. I won't be able to get out bowhunting until next weekend and it should be on. The next week should be pretty good.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am gonna be in a tree starting next weekend, forecast to be in the 50's so you definitely want to be in the woods the next couple weeks. Hope we get a cold front coming thru. It should be pretty hot (rut) by next weekend. Good luck to everyone and always remember safety first! Wear that safety belt or harness and make sure someone knows where you are hunting so they know where to look if problems arise. Be safe.


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

BobcatJB said:


> While driving around at work today I saw 5 different bucks either cruising or with does. 1 was a fully mature 140" 10 pt the others were younger deer. Seems to be picking up in NE Ohio.


woof!

haven't bee out, but just driving around (work related) I usually have seen a few by now. 
Nothing, I thought for as early as fall hit, and as hard as this winter is supposed to be, it would have been going on heavy by now.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Just some pre rut activity guys , the full blown rut is a few weeks out .


----------



## limit out (Apr 14, 2012)

Pre rut or not it will still put them under your tree. Have been seeing more dead bucks on the road the last week. A friend has been having some luck with ratteling horns. The more time spent in the woods and the less time on the computer the better.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Had 2 shooter 10 pts. with a big doe tonight, not bird-dogging or sniffing, but just stayin close. both were tearing up trees, but no brawling. just kept out of range.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Smoked a nice 10 pnt at 9:45 this morning. He was out checking scrapes. Will post pics on Monday.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

R9ptbuck-you need to change your name to r10ptbuck. Congrats!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a ten point chasing a doe today at 3:30. He couldn't care less that Penny was barking while she chased after him. I had seen this buck earlier, around 12:30 and he stood his ground until Penny and I were around 25 yards away and then he simply moved off very slowly.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Thanks Kenlow1! I added a couple pictures. Not a giant...but I am happy to have got him!


----------

